# Asus RT-AC5300 Keep Losing 2.4ghz channel



## odin2free

Is this only happening on one device or on all devices?
What devices are connected to the router

Do you have any third party firmware installed on the router itself? (Merlin)

One to look at

While in the router click the wireless tab
than go to professional
than check the Band 2.4 and check to see what is enabled in that section..
If there is a schedule disable that and see if it is solved.

ALSO
check channels in your area for each band
Use a wireless sniffer (or the built in site survey) to see what channels are crowded on each band
Than change it to a less crowded channel

OR

Disable 5ghz channel entirely to see if that gives answers. (you dnot have to do this but i do to verify)

But the biggest thing is Do a Factory Reset (not reboot).


----------



## liljestig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordevan83*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My Asus RT-AC5300 was working fine till a week ago. Then the 2.4GHz channel stopped working. I have tried updating firmware and factory reboot. The 2.4ghx channel would show up for a few minute then become undiscoverable all together. The 5ghz channel works great. Is there a way to see if this is a hardware problem vs software?
> 
> Thanks.


How's your ventilation/airflow around the RT-AC5300? A lot of wireless routers tend to slow down and/or stop working when overheating. I also have the same router and noticed it quickly gaining high temperatures when just sitting on-top of a cabinet. Then got this projector ceiling mount from a local company specializing in PA/AV solutions, and used some brackets that come with it, together with screws, washers, nuts and double-sided tape to mount it like this. Somehow it creates the "natural" airflow needed to keep it running fast and cool.

 
 

A general rule is also to try to mount the router as centrally, and within eye-sight of the user device(s) as possible. Although it takes a bit of planning, and running some cable trunks, it does lead to the best performance, and probably the best aesthetical appearance too..


----------

